# mishka ,the princess !



## Lithium (Jun 16, 2003)

here are some pictures of my cat mishka !














































and finally here's mishka in her fave pose ! hehe


----------



## Lithium (Jun 16, 2003)

and if for some reason the pictures dont show up ...... you can copy the link of the image and paste it in the address bar in your browser ... and i think it will work !


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Awwwww! She's a cute cat!  I love the last picture. lol  I bet she is a cat full of love, fun, energy.  Have a great day! 

-Randy


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

ya geocities won't allow links to remote files... :? 


i will upload them for you.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

great pictures.. that cat has personality. the one with her on the monitor is real cute.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very cute! What great pictures.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What a cutie! I love the photo where she's on her back  .


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow, what a pretty calico cat! I like how she has one black eye and one orange eye and her nose is white. How sweet! And her name is pretty too! Does it have any meaning? How old is she?

tanyuh


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Awww, what a cutie! That last pic is funny!


----------



## Lithium (Jun 16, 2003)

hehe thanx everyone ......
she's a year and half ..... and her name is yugoslavian , it means ( mousish ) or something .... in yugoslavian .


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Cute. I love when they sprawl out like that last pic!


----------

